# auto world new cars



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

when are the new cars coming out


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

about 1 week from now, I heard they are due at AW on the 13 thursday so they will ship to distributers friday then they will be avail. I figure on monday or tues next week


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

i was told postponed for 2 weeks by my distributor via aw.

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

wheelz63 said:


> i was told postponed for 2 weeks by my distributor via aw.
> 
> Richard
> wheelz63


I did not hear that, thanks for the update!:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

where is the picture? is it xtraction or tjet release? 

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Original release date + 90 days usually works for figuring out when Auto World stuff will reach the market.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

1976Cordoba said:


> Original release date + 90 days usually works for figuring out when Auto World stuff will reach the market.


 
Old habits are hard to break! :devil: rr


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Fine by me...More time to save up.
:woohoo:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*lol*



1976Cordoba said:


> Original release date + 90 days usually works for figuring out when Auto World stuff will reach the market.


The joke that will not die... :jest:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Got it Scott! Thank you :thumbsup:

Delayed two weeks ...plus 90 days.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

WesJY said:


> where is the picture? is it xtraction or tjet release?
> 
> Wes


its a t-jet release to be followed by 4 gear and the trucks


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

any word?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

noddaz said:


> The joke that will not die... :jest:


 
Scott,
It's a joke now, but remember back in the JL/PM days, it was fact. Seems the first few rounds, all of the pullbacks and the early TJet Slots, delivery date was marked on the calendar, then the slipping would start. By the time we actually had these things in hand, it was about 90 days after the original delivery date. + or - a couple days. 

But it was still a blast when they finally showed up. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

the lastest story is shipping out from AW Thursday, we shall see!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

T-Jet Racer said:


> the lastest story is shipping out from AW Thursday, we shall see!


That's cool and all but I'll be slot car poor by then from buying the Mega-Gs and clear window GT-40s from AFX.:freak:

I'll need a second job to support my slot car habit :lol:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Considering our good buddy Steve has been updating the AFX release dates very regularly and _publicly_, you'd think TL would've tried not to let that happen...._*again*_.

:freak:






1976Cordoba said:


> That's cool and all but I'll be slot car poor by then from buying the Mega-Gs and clear window GT-40s from AFX.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Ahhhhh....*



T-Jet Racer said:


> the lastest story is shipping out from AW Thursday, we shall see!


But we don't know _which_ Thursday, do we.. :lol:

But due to limited funds this year I must make a choice.
Lets see.... Mega-G or AW...
Not a very hard choice to make, is it.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

now offering lay-a-way, buy now just in time for xmas 2009!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Dang it. So many new products and so little new money...

What the heck, I may as well join the bandwagon. I'm going to ride a rented donkey to Washington to ask for some of that Bailout Money to support my cash strapped slot car habit. Anyone else want to donkeypool with me to get a grab of the cash before it's all sucked up by the mismanaged banks and clueless automobile manufacturers?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

LOL...I'm in. I got 10 dollars and a bag full of carrots. :thumbsup:
You got a stick and a string?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

We can use the donkey that delivered my flag a few months ago. :lol:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*rented donkey?*



AfxToo said:


> Dang it. So many new products and so little new money...
> 
> What the heck, I may as well join the bandwagon. I'm going to ride a rented donkey to Washington to ask for some of that Bailout Money to support my cash strapped slot car habit. Anyone else want to donkeypool with me to get a grab of the cash before it's all sucked up by the mismanaged banks and clueless automobile manufacturers?


You can afford a rented donkey?
Eliteist....:tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Did you arrive in Washington on a......?

Corporate donkey.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> You can afford a rented donkey?


It's a hybrid, part Yak, runs on grass clippings and discarded McDonalds food wrappers found along the side of the road. 

Unfortunately, it is not zero emissions.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Have you measured yer Hybrid's carbon hoof print? nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> Have you measured yer Hybrid's carbon hoof print? nd


Carefully lift the hood. The federal exemption sticker is not always in plain sight. :thumbsup: 

Unless of course this is a bojacked "Hy-yak" that was dog and ponied in the back 40... at which point you will have to produce a valid trip permit.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Have you measured yer Hybrid's carbon hoof print? nd


The Yonkey has approximately the same carbon hoofprint as the ill conceived offspring that resulted from forgetting to spray moose repellent around the hippo pen. What's worse though is the fact that all those cheesygrease encrusted Mickey Ds food wrappers give the poor beast wicked gas, and I'm not talking to the good kind of gas either. Plan on spending a little less time sunbathing next summer because some serious bio-damage has been inflicted on the poor ozone layer.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*When in doubt, fire up the afterburner!!*

Federal EPA standards set in 2006 clearly state that any mutant/cross bred yaks used in interstate travel must be fitted with the proper catalytic converter!!!! Jeeez doesn't anyone watch the news anymore??? There is one alternative... Whoever sits in the back holds the BBQ grille lighter.. guaranteed to boost efficiency by 100%, and cut the carbon hoof print by 90%... Kinda like a...not again...flame thrower...

UtherJoe


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

you all sniff glue..........


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*AFX and Joez spotted in PA!!*

Good luck with your trip to the Capitol guys!! :tongue:










That isn't a vibe truck cab, is it?? 

UtherJoe


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

...and it exhausts right into the drivers compartment!:freak:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Pics of Joez travels at night...Good Luck!*

Hope that 10 bucks is still holding up Joez? I can send you $3.00 via Western Union if you need it.










Bob...don't eat the carrots or you'll never make it back home...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Hope that 10 bucks is still holding up Joez? I can send you $3.00 via Western Union if you need it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Notice how we all look like Jawas now?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's gotta be the fumes!! Just wondering...If McCain had won would you guys have picked a different mode of foward propulsion?? Maybe an elephant?? That would have got you there for...uummmm.. peanuts??

UtherJoe

P.S. nice photo effects, Mr...I can take a funny picture and make it absolutely hilarious...Zilla :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> it exhausts right into the drivers compartment


Yeah, but it keeps my feet warm, and believe me, the Yonkey's breath is no better. Last time I share a Motel 6 room queen size with a non bipedal mammal who's also a cover hog. Joez was smart to opt for the roll-away.


----------

